# Killington Monday 11-3



## powhunter (Nov 3, 2008)

Date(s) Skied: Monday 11/03/08 

Resort or Ski Area: Killington, VT

Conditions: Man made snow, some bumps, fog 

Trip Report:

Got to the gondi around 9:30. Took a few runs down rime and east fall. Met up with Madskier and 2knees @11:30.  Proceeded to lap rime and east fall.  Snow was soft  and there was plenty of coverage.  Had the cabrawlers today and started to dial em in.  Kept hitting the "string" of bumps on skiers right on east fall not bad for opening day!!!   Took a break to refuel....and took the Bob Marley express ;-) back to the top.  Did a few more runs...stopped at the top of royal flush checking it out (there was a little death ribbon)  blown off GN) So as we are checking it out a mountain ambassador stops and pretty much dares us to poach it!!   WTF??  Did a few more runs then saw a bunch of kids from KMS doing some training on the groomers. One of em had the new hart f-17s...Called it quits around 3.  Great skiing with the madman again!!!  Pat was ripping the bumps as usual!!  Madskier had the crash of the day!!!  Those guys shot a bunch of video...Pat will probably post later. All and all It was a pretty good day!!!  

Steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice! Glad you guys got a bit of a mogul fix. I called Pat on my way home and learned you roped madskier into joining you. Nice! They both sounded pumped after a great day.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2008)

yup great day. youtube isnt giving me any love right now, wont upload but the vid is done.  gonna go watch the steelers and i'll try again at halftime.


btw, anyone who gets a chance should ski with these two guys, should.  madskier and powhunter=great day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Date(s) Skied: Monday 11/03/08
> 
> Resort or Ski Area: Killington, VT
> 
> ...




Nice TR...lol..Bob Marley express..:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see the video!  Nice work roping madskier into the trip with you.  He's a real fun guy to ski with.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 3, 2008)

That was a great day.  I'm so glad I "got roped into going" today.  Well worth the trip.  Great skiing with powhunter & 2knees, as always.  I've quieted the ski jones for a little while & am glad to have gotten my first day of the season under my belt.  I'm definitely looking forward to the video, especially the footage of my wipeout.  It was a very fun yard sale.  Thanks for a great day, guys! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> That was a great day.  I'm so glad I "got roped into going" today.  Well worth the trip.  Great skiing with powhunter & 2knees, as always.  I've quieted the ski jones for a little while & am glad to have gotten my first day of the season under my belt.  I'm definitely looking forward to the video, especially the footage of my wipeout.  It was a very fun yard sale.  Thanks for a great day, guys! :lol:



I knew they would have really had to twist your arm.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2008)

kinda rough with the fog and the 10 minute edit but i got a game to get back to.  :lol:

great day.  so happy to start the season.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice video and good song..I haven't heard that Dead song since college..the difference between yesterday and today is nice and day..

Yesterday: Hardpack, crowds, sunshine
Today: Fog, soft snow, no people..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice vid! I still can't beleive people have been out this early. I'm seriously jealous.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice to see you guys got out. Where you the only people there?


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice job Pat. Never figured you for a hippie. Amazing how quickly it's thinning down low tho.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice early season bump action.



roark said:


> Amazing how quickly it's thinning down low tho.



Fog really does a number on snow, probably worse than rain.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice work on the video guys.  The skiing looked good too.  Not to sure about that hippie music though...

Oh yeah, nice wipe out Jeff!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> That was a great day.  I'm so glad I "got roped into going" today.  Well worth the trip.  Great skiing with powhunter & 2knees, as always.  I've quieted the ski jones for a little while & am glad to have gotten my first day of the season under my belt.  I'm definitely looking forward to the video, especially the footage of my wipeout.  It was a very fun yard sale.  Thanks for a great day, guys! :lol:



Had a blast.  ride there and home is so much quicker when you arent by yourself.  The wipeout looks good, although i did shut the camera off when i saw you going down.  I must've been quicker on the trigger for steve's crash cause it wasnt in the footage.



o3jeff said:


> Nice to see you guys got out. Where you the only people there?



place was empty.



roark said:


> Nice job Pat. Never figured you for a hippie. Amazing how quickly it's thinning down low tho.



lol. 



wa-loaf said:


> Nice early season bump action.
> 
> 
> 
> Fog really does a number on snow, probably worse than rain.



the fog was only till about the middle of the glades then it was the sun that would be the enemy.  it was damn warm at the bottom.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice vid and bump turns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> kinda rough with the fog and the 10 minute edit but i got a game to get back to.  :lol:
> 
> great day.  so happy to start the season.



2knees for president of AZ video editing :flag:


----------



## powbmps (Nov 4, 2008)

Man, that looks like fun!  Glad you guys got some bumps.  Trail report showed everything groomed.  Good thing they missed the sides :-D.  That red jacket really "pops" in the video.



> 2knees for president of AZ video editing



Write in?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

Good stuff 2k, glad you guys found some bumps on that packed mountain.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> kinda rough with the fog and the 10 minute edit but i got a game to get back to.  :lol:
> 
> great day.  so happy to start the season.



Not rough at all. Some great day one skiing. I guess you guys remember how to do it! Nice dirty trough bumpin'. Loved madskier6's spectacular wreck. Looks like he skied over a land mine and got blowed the eff up... :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice guys!! Wish I could have made it.


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great day! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Write in?



Indeed....just got back from the polls :lol:  :flag:


----------



## reefer (Nov 4, 2008)

Man, that looks sweet. Thanks for the report and vid, although I am very bummed out I'm not pulling into the K parking lot right about now.......................................need my fix.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately you could probably get by in a T-shirt and shorts today.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Unfortunately you could probably get by in a T-shirt and shorts today.



bottom 1/3rd is gonna rot out in no time.  i'll give it up for killington though, they did blow alot of snow in a short time period.  great coverage in the glades area.  except for the side we were skiing on!  i have a nice gouge from skiing what amounted to a dirt line by the afternoon.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 2knees for president of AZ video editing :flag:



Yea cool song Pat...Always digged the Scarlet>>Fire...well have to get out some sat night and go see my boys shakedown..they can really belt it out

steve


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Yea cool song Pat...Always digged the Scarlet>>Fire...well have to get out some sat night and go see my boys shakedown..they can really belt it out
> 
> steve




we'd need a 20 minute video to fit the whole song bro.  

I LOVE shakedown.  havent seen them in a few years at least but i'd be down for that anytime.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 4, 2008)

way to get after it guys.  great choice of music.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Bunch of dead head hippies. :roll: Let it go already...

:razz:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bunch of dead head hippies. :roll: Let it go already...
> 
> :razz:




One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would have liked to see some Marley Express footage... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I would have liked to see some Marley Express footage... :lol:



Darn Potheads..


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2008)

i just read that downdraft headwall opened yesterday.  pissed we missed that. it was definitely closed when we first started.  not that you could've seen anything up there but still would've been nice.  oh well.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


>





powhunter said:


> Had the cabrawlers today and started to dial em in.



You were killing it from 1:26 - 1:34 on the Cabrawlers, sans that little flail at the end. Nice job! I watched that video like 10 times already.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> You were killing it from 1:26 - 1:34 on the Cabrawlers, sans that little flail at the end. Nice job! I watched that video like 10 times already.



did you watch it 10 times because of the tunes or the skiing?  think about it man..


----------



## powbmps (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> You were killing it from 1:26 - 1:34 on the Cabrawlers, sans that little flail at the end. Nice job! I watched that video like 10 times already.



Seconded.  2knees is ripping it up right afterwards too.  

I've only watched it twice.........with the sound off and some Winger cranking.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like a hell of a time!!!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> You were killing it from 1:26 - 1:34 on the Cabrawlers, sans that little flail at the end. Nice job! I watched that video like 10 times already.



i couldnt figure out if it was a flail or the worlds lamest attempt at a daffy.  :lol:



powbmps said:


> with the sound off and some Winger cranking.



Winger.  dayum, you should just grow that mullet back.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> i couldnt figure out if it was a flail or the worlds lamest attempt at a daffy.  :lol:



It kinda did have that backseat whoa shit sorta powhunter quality to it...


----------



## WJenness (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> i couldnt figure out if it was a flail or the worlds lamest attempt at a daffy.  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Winger.  dayum, you should just grow that mullet back.



I saw Winger last winter at the Middle East downstairs in cambridge last winter. It was a fun throwback... The best part was when they were doing 'seventeen' and Kip changed the lyrics a bit... "She's only ... THIRTY FIVE..."

-w


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I saw Winger last winter



Oof. :blink: Props for admitting that... :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> i couldnt figure out if it was a flail or the worlds lamest attempt at a daffy.  :lol:



I was thinking the same thing, well except for the worlds lamest part.  That distinction will surely be mine... once I attempt a daffy some day...


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2008)

This is what she looks like today....Off K-zone


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn Pat mogul skiing is like riding a bike for you isn't it? Looking good!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> did you watch it 10 times because of the tunes or the skiing?  think about it man..



He also had the GD station on satelite radio playing..driving back from hunter last week!   Theres still a seat on the bus for ya Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

powhunter said:


> He also had the GD station on satelite radio playing..driving back from hunter last week!   Theres still a seat on the bus for ya Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> steve



I was suffering through that for your benefit. That's the kinda nice guy I am. I thought Brian was going to vomit out the window though. :razz:

Actually, I was once a Phish fan. Never got into the Dead too much. Still like the DMB a lot so there's a pothead hippie still buried in there somewhere. Still prefer to rock out though.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was suffering through that for your benefit. That's the kinda nice guy I am. I thought Brian was going to vomit out the window though. :razz:



Was I that obvious?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2008)

is that your wifes helmet you're wearing in your avatar?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> is that your wifes helmet you're wearing in your avatar?



You talking to me?  Mr. windpants?? :smash:


----------

